

AdGrok (YC S10) announces Groktoberfest - antongm
http://adgrok.com/groktoberfest-2010

======
Mistone
awesome news guys - pls send beta invite asap - thanks!

~~~
Mistone
not that I care too much. but why down vote this comment? just wondering.

~~~
Mistone
fair enough - but to be clear I'm hardly begging, I met the AdGrok folks a few
weeks back and would be a real customer if the product is awesome.

~~~
Mistone
cool, I'm excited to check out the app.

~~~
antongm
Where did we meet?

